# Effects of rubber plastics on fish



## Jim (Jul 5, 2007)

I took this from another forum, but it is interesting:

Maine studies effect of plastic, rubber lures on fish
July 4, 2007

UNITY, Maine --A marine biologist with the Maine Department of Inland Fisheries and Wildlife hopes that his study will help to determine the effects of plastic and rubber lures on fish that swallow them.

Scuba divers and fisheries biologists have found these lures, made in a variety of shapes, sizes and colors, littering the bottoms of Maine's lakes and ponds following the growing popularity of bass fishing.

But Russell Danner is more interested in what happens to them when they're ingested by fish.

"We're just looking to see if it causes any health problems," Danner said.

Danner's study could lead to legislation that would curtail the use of traditional, indigestible plastic lures. Since biodegradable artificial lures are already on the market, "they would be a good choice even now," he said.

To study the lures' effects, Danner split 70 hatchery-raised brook trout into two groups, placed them in tanks at Unity College. Over 90 days, one group of fish was fed food, while the second group ate food spiked with soft plastic lures.

The feeding portion of the study ended last week, when the fish were euthanized and Danner began a battery of tests.

He was startled to find that fish were eating large pieces of lures that were remaining undigested in their stomachs.

Slicing open a 9-inch trout in the laboratory, Danner discovered a 1-inch long piece of rubber worm in its belly. Later, a 9-inch plastic salamander popped out when Danner cut into a similar-sized fish.

Because the fish were fed different colored lures each week, Danner will be able to learn how long the lures stay with the fish.

Jim Chacko, the college's professor of aquaculture, discovered a difference even before the fish were euthanized. Holding a small can of food, he tossed a small handful into the tank with the healthy fish, which swarmed to the top to grab a piece.

When food was tossed into the tank of fish that had consumed the lures, however, the fish slowly made their way to the top to nibble.

"I think it's because their stomach is full so their reaction is very slow," Chacko said.

Danner found an excess amount of green bile inside a number of fish, which is an indication the fish are not eating properly, he said.

The fish were measured and weighed and a blood sample was taken to measure glucose levels, the ratio of red blood cells and blood protein.

The readings, measurements, stomach and liver contents, and the fish themselves, will be compared to those provided by the pure food group to learn how the plastic lures effect the fish overall health.


----------



## redbug (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice report but I don't think it will prove anything.. A few fish may swallow the baits we throw but not all will and none of the fish in the wild feed on plastics every day.. 
They need to justify their jobs and come up with these studies to make our lives miserable


Wayne


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 5, 2007)

You are correct, Wayne. I can prove anything if I can have complete control over the tests!

Come up with some results, not some inflamatory prequel.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 5, 2007)

Man that sounds easy - the fish must eat that stuff all the time. I should just fish my PC Baits lures under a bobber and forgo 'crawlers and mealies :lol: 


Recently I was fishing in New Hope, PA for smallies. My buddy was using these God awful colored Yamamoto senkos in a lime green. He has a Smallie rig his bait off his wacky rig hook and a few minutes later I hook a smallie that throws up, as i was fighting it, a lime green worm. 

You could clearly see the green worm in the water - so I guess they can get rid of those plastics even after they eat one!
_
(P.S. - i was suing a PC Baits' Coffee worm and out fished the Yamamotos 2-1)_


----------



## redbug (Jul 5, 2007)

i have had a fish toss his cookies and yuck what a nasty looking mess . 
I am all sure we have left a worm or 2 out in the rain and seen how they blow up well that was on my deck all swollen so yes they can clear their system


----------



## Zman (Jul 5, 2007)

Any chance Berkley Lures - Gulp division paid for this study?

:?


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 6, 2007)

or mabey even food source lures?


----------

